# Crocodile found in Bantas fork creek



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

I assume everyone has seen this, but just in case:

https://www.daytondailynews.com/new...creek-west-alexandria/6KIWpxHgVQaJkcCPTkd8zO/

This is the time of year i like to fish creeks - ive fished several in Preble County smaller than twin creek. I can't fathom encountering a 7 foot crocodile while wading waist deep in a creek.


----------



## BassnPanfish (Jan 17, 2011)

Would definitely be a scare for sure


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Wonder whether they are protected up here in Ohio. Would one's Ohio fishing license allow you to keep it for supper?


----------



## buckhunter7 (Apr 1, 2019)

7' is pretty big for a pet turned loose. There is a small zoo in west alexandria could it have came from there?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

chrsvic said:


> I can't fathom encountering a 7 foot crocodile while wading waist deep in a creek.


You would probably only do it once..


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> You would probably only do it once..


Not if you're the crocodile hunter...


----------



## maltI (Mar 28, 2019)

I am pretty sure there is or was one in Indian Creek -. It was a gator not a croc though and only maybe 3 or 4 feet. I saw it twice in the same hole. I figured I would leave him be since it's a pretty remote spot. I haven't been back to the spot since the spring, so I don't know if he is still living the good life or not. I actually bet there are a few unwanted pets in the rivers and creeks in the area. I know a couple of gators have been caught in the LMR and GMR over the years.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Why doesnt this surprise me.....fecal matter, flesh eating bacteria, Jim Beam whiskey, this hasnt been a good year for rivers and creeks.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Not to mention low water, last time in the yak we had to walk through 3ft of wet silt barefooted to get the boats out.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Well dang, now when I get bumped in the leg while wading I get to play the “carp or gator?” game!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JSeeger (Jun 13, 2018)

maltI said:


> I am pretty sure there is or was one in Indian Creek -. It was a gator not a croc though and only maybe 3 or 4 feet. I saw it twice in the same hole. I figured I would leave him be since it's a pretty remote spot. I haven't been back to the spot since the spring, so I don't know if he is still living the good life or not. I actually bet there are a few unwanted pets in the rivers and creeks in the area. I know a couple of gators have been caught in the LMR and GMR over the years.



Until he gets a lot bigger and critters start disappearing lol

I wade honey creek for creek chubs and suckers a lot. I think I'd probably scream like a little girl if I seen a big gator down there.


----------

